# Checkbox - Datenbankausgeben



## derRote (6. Mrz 2012)

Heidideliho,
ich bin dabei, ein Projekt mit Java Eclipse 3.5 zu programmieren.
Erstmal: Ich bin in meinen Java kentnissen leicht beschränkt, daher bitte leicht verständlich beantworten ;-)

Ich möchte über Checkboxen Teile von Angaben in der Datenbank abfragen und dinge, bei denen dies zutrifft in einer Tabelle oder ähnlichem ausgeben lassen. 

In was soll ausgegeben werden und wie lauted son quellcode ???

Hab so nebenbei gesagt, keinerlei Kenntnisse mit Checkboxen 


Kann mir jemand helfen? Wer leider geil!

euer Roter


----------



## thE_29 (6. Mrz 2012)

Wie weit kannst du Java?

Was hättest du geplant (Klassenmodell, etc)?


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Mrz 2012)

> Hab so nebenbei gesagt, keinerlei Kenntnisse mit Checkboxen



Hier findest du Beispiele mit Code.

How to Use Buttons, Check Boxes, and Radio Buttons (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## ARadauer (6. Mrz 2012)

> In was soll ausgegeben werden und wie lauted son quellcode ???


Geil... das ist mal eine gute Frage ;-)


----------



## derRote (6. Mrz 2012)

Hallöle, 
erstmal n fetter dank, dass so viele leuts (in zahlen: 3) driekt mal geantworted haben...:toll:

@ thE_29: hmmm... eigentlich kann ich schon ziemlich die Grundzüge, da ich Eclipse seid nem Jahr in WINF habe... aber fragt mich nicht nach Fachbegriffen ;-)
Der Plan ist, über die Checkboxen Infos aus der Datenbank auszulesen, die ich über ne andere Seite einlese abzufragen. 

Danke für den Link mit hiere Use Buttons und so ( ;-) ) ... das werd ich mir alles nachm ABI einverleiben :rtfm:

All in All, letzte Frage: wo zeig ich die gefilterten Daten an??? (beim Kochbuch -> Rezepte)
Die Checkboxen sollen so wahnsinnig tolle Beschriftungen haben, wie: Preis, Hauptgang, Karotten, ... etc. pp. ...
Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, wird des glaub n ganzschön langes teil -.-

gruß


----------



## Final_Striker (6. Mrz 2012)

derRote hat gesagt.:


> All in All, letzte Frage: wo zeig ich die gefilterten Daten an??? (beim Kochbuch -> Rezepte)



Ich würde mal sagen, dass es auf die Struktur der Daten ankommt, z.B. in Tabellen, Textfeldern, Diagrammen usw...


----------



## vanny (6. Mrz 2012)

derRote hat gesagt.:


> Kann mir jemand helfen? Wer leider geil!


:autsch:???:L:smoke:


----------



## derRote (7. Mrz 2012)

leidier geil:
Deichkind - Leider Geil (Official Video) - YouTube


----------



## DanZ (7. Mrz 2012)

derRote hat gesagt.:


> Der Plan ist, über die Checkboxen Infos aus der Datenbank auszulesen, die ich über ne andere Seite einlese abzufragen.



In diesem Lied hat sich garnichts gereimt, hat niemand gemerkt... Checkboxes sind immer die erste Wahl um etwas aus einer Datenbank auszulesen.

Nein ehrlich, wenn du nicht mit einfachen UI Elementen umgehen kannst, wie willst du dann was mit Datenbanken machen? 
Alternativ könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass du deine Idee hier nur etwas "verwirrt" darstellst. In dem Fall würde ich dir empfehlen das ganze für dich selber nochmal etwas strikter zu strukturieren und allgemeinverständlicher zu formulieren. Java wird dir so eine Wischwaschdefinition noch weniger verzeihen als wir


----------



## Binexxx (8. Mrz 2012)

Hallo Leute! 

ich bin ein absoluter Neuling in Sachen Java und bräuchte dringend Eure Hilfe. 

Ich muss ein Tool schreiben in dem man mehrere Buttens zur Auswahl hat. Ziel ist es anhand der angeklickten Felder (Buttens) eine Empfehlung zu geben. 
Also eine Art Entscheidungstool. 

Bisher bin ich so vorgegangen, dass ich ein JFrame mit einem JPanel definiert habe. Auf dem JPanel sind die JLabels mit meinen CheckBoxen (JRadioButton)untereinander aufgelistet. Diese kann ich auch einzeln anklicken und schaut auch ganz gut aus. 

Im nächsten Schritt möchte ich nun gerne abfragen, welche Boxen angeklickt worden sind, um anhand dessen eine Empfehlung geben zu können (In Form eines Textes auf dem gleichen Panel). 
Außerdem würde ich gerne eine Tabelle mit den angeklickten Ergebnissen daneben zeigen wollen. 

Ist das überhaupt möglich und wenn ja wie? Kann dazu irgendwie nichts wirklich finden.  

Hier die Definition meiner Boxen: 



```
JLabel label11= new JLabel("<html><head><body><p>Demand:" + 
"</p></body></html>"); 

label11.setBounds(20, 680, 200, 80); 
// x,y, Breite, Hoehe 

panel2.add(label11,BorderLayout.NORTH); 

JRadioButton checkBoxa11 = new JRadioButton("Heating"); 
JRadioButton checkBoxb11 = new JRadioButton("Cooling"); 
JRadioButton checkBoxc11 = new JRadioButton("Heating + Cooling"); 
JRadioButton checkBoxd11 = new JRadioButton("Domestic Hot Water"); 

ButtonGroup group10 = new ButtonGroup(); 
group10.add(checkBoxa11); 
group10.add(checkBoxb11); 
group10.add(checkBoxc11); 
group10.add(checkBoxd11); 

checkBoxa11.setBounds(250, 710, 100, 30); // x,y, Breite, Hoehe 
checkBoxb11.setBounds(360, 710, 100, 30); // x,y, Breite, Hoehe 
checkBoxc11.setBounds(470, 710, 140, 30); // x,y, Breite, Hoehe 
checkBoxd11.setBounds(620, 710, 150, 30); // x,y, Breite, Hoehe 

panel2.add(checkBoxa11); 
panel2.add(checkBoxb11); 
panel2.add(checkBoxc11); 
panel2.add(checkBoxd11);
```


----------



## Final_Striker (8. Mrz 2012)

Binexxx hat gesagt.:


> Ist das überhaupt möglich und wenn ja wie? Kann dazu irgendwie nichts wirklich finden.



Du hast nichts gefunden wo beschrieben wird, wie man Checkboxen/Radiobuttons ausließt und Texte im JPanel ausgibt?
Das kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen.

Checkboxen/Radiobuttons
How to Use Buttons, Check Boxes, and Radio Buttons (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)

Tabelle
How to Use Tables (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing > Using Swing Components)


----------



## Binexxx (12. Mrz 2012)

Vielen dank für die Antwort! Ich glaube aber wir haben uns etwas falsch verstanden. Also ich kann meine RadioButtons anklicken und das auch alles auf dem JPanel darstellen. Das klappt super. Jetzt möchte ich gerne abfragen, welches RadioButton angeklickt worden ist, damit ich das Ergebnis in Text-Form auf dem JPanel darstellen kann. Mein Problem ist dabei die Abfrage. Ich habe gelesen, dass es php-Abfragen gibt jedoch habe ich meine Buttons schon alle benannt.


----------



## derRote (10. Apr 2012)

Hey Leute.....

sry aber leider versteh ich immer noch nicht wie ich eine Checkbox programmieren soll, da ich die Programmierung in dem Link auch nicht direkt umsetzen kann....

vllt hätte jemand noch einen verständlicheren Lösungsweg??


Thx


----------



## SlaterB (10. Apr 2012)

die Chance, dass jemand eine weitere beliebige Form Komplettlösung postet, allein in der Hoffnung, dass diese zufällig zu deinem Verständnis passt, wobei schon andere, tagelang entwickelte, tausendfach bewährte Links versagt haben, ist eher klein

wahrscheinlich hättest du auch zu diesen neuen Mühen wieder Probleme und Fragen


bleiben wir doch einfach bei den Links mit langen Erklärungen, ausführlichen Quelltexten zum Ausprobieren und allem anderen was das Java-Herz begehren könnte,
kannst du 'auch nicht direkt umsetzen kann' irgendwie genauer in Worte fassen,
welche Probleme existieren, wie weit kommst du?


----------



## ARadauer (10. Apr 2012)

derRote hat gesagt.:


> Thx




```
Checkbox checkbox = new Checkbox();
```
Thx

Wieso willst du eine checkbox programmieren... die gibt es doch schon...


----------



## derRote (10. Apr 2012)

Ich möchte die Checkbox in dem Sinn  nicht neu programmieren....sondern nur programmieren damit sie ihre Aufgabe erfüllt, die sie machen soll


----------



## maestr0 (10. Apr 2012)

Wie weit bist du denn inzwischen?
Ich hoffe mal stark,dass du die Zeilen schon hast...

```
JCheckBox preisButton;
JCheckBox hauptgangButton;
JCheckBox karottenButton;

preisButton = new JCheckBox("Preis");
hauptgangButton = new JCheckBox("Hauptgang");
karottenButton = new JCheckBox("Karotten");
```


----------



## ARadauer (10. Apr 2012)

Ich denke die JCheckBox erfüllt ihre Aufgabe ganz gut... zwar nicht perfekt wegem dem Tri State aber naja man kann nicht alles haben ;-)


----------



## derRote (10. Apr 2012)

Hey Leutzzzz....

also ich hab bis jetzt die Checkboxen in meinem GUI aufgezogen.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt ja nur noch, wie ich diese deklarieren muss, damit mir dann bei entsprechendem Auswählen der Checkboxen meine Gerichte angezeigt werden...

OKAY???

Danke euch allen:applaus:


----------



## Gast2 (10. Apr 2012)

Fang einfach hier an:
Lesson: Using Swing Components (The Java™ Tutorials > Creating a GUI With JFC/Swing)


----------



## ARadauer (10. Apr 2012)

derRote hat gesagt.:


> Meine Frage wäre jetzt ja nur noch, wie ich diese deklarieren muss, damit mir dann bei entsprechendem Auswählen der Checkboxen meine Gerichte angezeigt werden...


Was redest du überhaupt? Du sprichst in einem Satz von 5 Themen! Hast du eine Frage oder was willst du?


----------



## SlaterB (10. Apr 2012)

> Hast du eine Frage oder was willst du?

nun auch mal wieder ruhig, der von dir zitierte Satz ist nun wirklich direkt als Frage erkennbar,

Hinweise auf zu hohe Komplexität, Ungenauigkeit, strukturiertes Vorgehen, Konzentration auf Einzelbereiche usw. gerne, 
aber 'was willst du?' klingt ja eher nach bösen Gansterfilm,
und eine Frage besteht wie gesagt, da hilft pauschale erneute Aufforderung nicht


----------



## Fab1 (10. Apr 2012)

Du musst deinen Komponenten entsprechend Listener hinzufügen. Hierbei zum Beispiel actionListener()

Diese werden in dem von Final_Striker geposteten Tutorial auch behandelt, bei Radio Buttons fast ganz unten 

edit: so hatte ich die Frage verstanden. Was muss ich machen, dass mein Rezept angezeigt wird, wenn ich auf den Button klicke.


----------



## ARadauer (10. Apr 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> aber 'was willst du?' klingt ja eher nach bösen Gansterfilm


ja sorry so habs ja nicht gemeint. Es geht mir vielmehr darum "was willst du machen?"

ok wo kommen die Daten her? Hast du eine Datenbank, zeig mal die Struktur
Wie greifst du auf die Datenbank zu? Direkt über jdbc?
Zeigt du die Daten schon irgendwie an? In einer JTable?


----------



## derRote (10. Apr 2012)

Okay....jetzt beruhigen wir uns erst einmal alle...

Ich hab mit Access eine ganz normale Datenbank angelegt wie immer. Die Datenbank bzw. die Tabelle ist noch leer, da ich zuerst Attribute über mein GUI eingeben möchte (was im Moment eben noch nicht funktioniert).

Jaaaaa....ich verwende den jdbc Treiber!

Puuuhhh....bald weiß ich nicht mehr weiter..;(


----------



## Gast2 (11. Apr 2012)

derRote hat gesagt.:


> da ich zuerst Attribute über mein GUI eingeben möchte (was im Moment eben noch nicht funktioniert).



Was hindert dich daran, solange wie du hier nachfrägst hättest du schon lange ein GUI Tutorial durcharbeiten können. DU lernst das nicht von heute auf morgen und hier wird dir keiner eine Lösung schicken!!! Du kannst noch nicht mal dein Problem beschrieben und was nicht funktioniert, darum solltest du erstmal Java kennenlernen bevor du mit GUI's anfängst...


----------



## derRote (11. Apr 2012)

ich kann mit GUIs umgehen, das hab ich ja in der Schule gelernt....


----------



## bERt0r (11. Apr 2012)

Dann sollte dir klar sein, dass die Abfrage in der Datenbank nix mit der Checkbox zu tun hat. Das nennt man Codetrennung.


----------



## derRote (11. Apr 2012)

ja klar...

Aber ARadauer hat diesbezüglich Infos benötigt. Deswegen habe ich daraufhin geantwortet.

OK?


----------



## ARadauer (11. Apr 2012)

bERt0r hat gesagt.:


> Dann sollte dir klar sein, dass die Abfrage in der Datenbank nix mit der Checkbox zu tun hat. Das nennt man Codetrennung.





derRote hat gesagt.:


> ja klar...
> 
> Aber ARadauer hat diesbezüglich Infos benötigt. Deswegen habe ich daraufhin geantwortet.
> 
> OK?



Mir war aufgrund der Frage aber nicht klar wo sich genau das Problem befindet... jetzt wollte ich mal sondieren wie die Umgebung aussieht ;-)



> Meine Frage wäre jetzt ja nur noch, wie ich diese deklarieren muss, damit mir dann bei entsprechendem Auswählen der Checkboxen meine Gerichte angezeigt werden...


Ich versteh nicht wo das Problem liegt. Weißt du nicht wie du den Status der GUI ausließst, weißt du nicht wie du dein query bauen sollst, weißt du nicht wie du ... keine Ahnung.

Darum hab ich oben gefragt, was du willst. Das sollte nicht so harsch rüber kommen. Ich versteh nicht genau mit welchem Tipp ich dir helfen könnte...


----------



## EasyEagle (12. Apr 2012)

@derRote und @BineXXX,

kann es sein, dass euer Problem der ActionListener ist?
Also die Stelle an der ihr festlegt, was bei Click auf die Checkbox bzw. RadioButton passiert.

Ich hab noch einen weiteren Link 
Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel - 14 Einführung in grafische Oberflächen

lg


----------



## derRote (29. Apr 2012)

mein Projekt läuft inzwischen komplett...

hab mein Problem selbst gelöst ....


----------

